# How do i stop my dog from peeing/pooping on the deck



## Commandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

How do i stop my 5 month german shepherd from peeing on the deck i take him on the grass but he still goes on the deck. he does not even bark that he has to go.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I would take him into the yard and then block off the deck if possible so that he cannot get onto it untill he has done his business. If your deck is an open deck then that would be impossible to do.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I would take him on a leash and not release him until he's done his business in an approved location and you had the potty party. I recently had to releash Freyja because she fixated on our side lawn. After 2 weeks of work she seems to have learned the proper potty location. Just in time for the sub freezing weather.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you really clean where your dog pooped/peed on the deck so it won't smell so delightful.

And PAY ATTENTION! When you are out with your dog, praise when pooing/peeing in the proper area. Prevent or 'uh uh' if your dog squats to do it's business on the deck. Just being there, and being clear with what you want and do NOT want consistantly will fix this.


----------

